# Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

Glaubst Du nicht? Dann guck hier! :lol:


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Vermutlich Freudsche Fehlleistung ausgelöst  durch  das hier: 
Österreich -Spiel: Deutschland scheißt sich in die Hosen - Aktuell - FOCUS Online


> „Deutschland scheißt sich in die Hosen“


----------



## physicus (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Die Kronenzeitung ist halt die österreichische Version vom Bild...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Herrlich herrlich!
Aber auch nicht schlecht ist:

"Deutschland, Deutschland ..." Panne bei Österreich-Spiel - n-tv.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*



> Der Schweizer Fernsehsender SRG


Nuja, die Schweiz hatte ja auch zur Zeit des Tausendjährigen Reiches ein recht unverkrampftes Verhältnis zu deutschen Allmachtsplänen, solange der Finanzplatz Zürich nur ausreichend profitiert hat...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Ballck (be)scheißt Deutschland ins Halbfinale 
Warum hat man denn, vor Nationalstolz trunken, das dritte Tor nicht zigfach wiederholt, wie es sonst wohl passiert wäre?
Eine tolle Leistung, aber ein ermogelter Sieg.


			
				The Sun schrieb:
			
		

> And they were made to pay four minutes later when another Schweinsteiger set-piece found Ballack in the box and he headed home after a cheeky shove in the back of Blues team-mate Paulo Ferreira.


Aber nicht einmal die Österreicher haben das bemängelt, vielleicht hab ich doch Gespenster gesehen... Für mich war's ein ganz klar irreguläres Tor. Auch wenn meine Frau mosert


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Also ich bleib dabei... Auch wenn es hier im Hause eine 1:4-Minderheitenmeinung ist. Klares Foul.


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Ach, das war doch wieder einmal nur die Hand Gottes.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Ballack spielte am häufigsten Foul


----------



## stieglitz (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Nich weniger peinlich aber nicht so lustig ist das, was sich das ZDF geleistet hat.
Nationalflagge in Rot-Schwarz-Gold 
Das Internet vergisst nichts.
Falsche Fahne: "Tagesthemen" färben Deutschland rot-schwarz-gelb - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Im Bericht ist ein Link zu Youtube.

Nicht mal Google weiss welches Land rot-schwarz-gold hat, dann gibt es das auch nicht!

(Wie krieg ich einen direkten Link zu dem Filmchen hin? :unzufrieden


----------



## Reinhard (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*

Hallo Stieglitz,

einfach im Spiegel-Bericht aufs laufende Video klicken, dann öffnet sich die originale youtube-Seite:


----------



## drboe (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Nich weniger peinlich aber nicht so lustig ist das, was sich das ZDF geleistet hat.
> Nationalflagge in Rot-Schwarz-Gold
> Das Internet vergisst nichts.
> Falsche Fahne: "Tagesthemen" färben Deutschland rot-schwarz-gelb - Kultur - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
> Im Bericht ist ein Link zu Youtube.



Fast richtig! Über welchen Sender werden doch gleich die Tagesthemen gesendet? Kleiner Tipp: Tagesthemen und Tagesschau sind Produkte des gleichen Programms. Übrigens: von BSE zu ... ist es nur jeweils ein Zeichen zurück. Ob das Zufall ist? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*



drboe schrieb:


> Ob das Zufall ist?


2001 hätte man HAL gefragt ...


----------



## stieglitz (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*



drboe schrieb:


> Fast richtig! Über welchen Sender werden doch gleich die Tagesthemen gesendet? Kleiner Tipp: Tagesthemen und Tagesschau sind Produkte des gleichen Programms. Übrigens: von BSE zu ... ist es nur jeweils ein Zeichen zurück. Ob das Zufall ist?
> 
> M. Boettcher


Drboe hat natürlich recht :cry:
Irgendwie hätt ich es aber dem ZDF mehr zugetraut.

Dass das solche Kreise zieht, und heute sogar den balkendicken Aufmacher der BILD (zumindestens in Stuttgart) ziert, hätte ich allerdings nicht erwartet.
ARD gibt sich in seinem blog nun sehr zerknirscht:


> In der Fußballersprache heißt es bei sowas: Erst ging was in die Grütze, dann hatten wir kein Glück und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu. Shit happens und meistens gilt dann Murphys Law.


blog.tagesschau.de  Blog Archiv  Oh nein!
......
@reinhard:
Das ist schon klar, ich wollte aber das Filmchen auf yootub direkt, ohne Umweg über SpOn verlinken.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Ballack scheisst Deutschland ins Viertelfinale*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Dass das solche Kreise zieht, und heute sogar den balkendicken Aufmacher der BILD (zumindestens in Stuttgart) ziert, hätte ich allerdings nicht erwartet.
> ...


Interessant dazu auch der Bildblog-Bericht unter Bild.de verlinkt Neonazi  BILDblog


			
				Bildblog schrieb:
			
		

> *Bild.de verlinkt Neonazi* ...Das verlinkte Video wurde von einem Benutzer bei YouTube eingestellt, der sich den Namen "Volkwarth" gegeben hat. ... Kurz gesagt: "Volkwarths" YouTube-Videos beschäftigen sich primär mit Ausländerkriminalität, der NPD und den Juden. Diese Themenauswahl sollte einen vielleicht zweimal nachdenken lassen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dorthin zu verlinken – insbesondere, wenn man, wie Bild.de, täglich mehrere Millionen Leser hat. ...



@Stieglitz, hat auch etwas positives, dass der direkte Link nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Reinhard (26 Juni 2008)

*UEFA verdunkelt das Halbfinale*

Zitat von medienhandbuch.de

_"[...]Unwetter in Wien hin oder her – das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, dass eine monopolistische Fußballorganisation das Sendemonopol an sich reißt und dann keine Übertragungsalternativen für einen solchen Unwetterfall bietet.

Die Schweizer waren – wie so häufig wohl durch die tiefe Tradition ihrer Unabhängigkeit natürlich klüger – und sendeten als einzige munter weiter, so dass sie auch für die Millionen von deutschen Fans die Rettung waren. 
 Informationsdirektor Elmar Oberhauser vom ORF sagte lange vor diesem Live-TV-Maga-Gau: "Es kann nicht sein, wenn eventuell etwas passieren würde und wir können das nicht herzeigen." Genauso kam es jetzt und die TV-Sender Europas sollten daraus lernen und zu altbewährten traditionellen Übertragungsmethoden („eigener Ü-Wagen vor dem Stadion“) zurückkehren[...]"_ 

Darüber wird sicher (und nicht nur mit dem ZDF) noch zu reden sein. :wall:


----------

